# icanhashotdog



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Hahaha, this is a cute one:


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

This is so cute. Thanks for the laugh


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Ha,ha,ha!!!! Thank you!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I rofld


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Too funny!! Love this one.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Rotflmao!!!!


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Ha ha ha thats great! Poodles are so intelliegent!


----------

